
Malaysia says almost certain debris found off Madagascar is from a Boeing 777 - tomkwok
http://www.reuters.com/article/2015/07/30/us-malaysia-airlines-crash-reunion-idUSKCN0Q32EM20150730
======
anc84
Breaking news! Someone is almost certain about something that might imply
something else, maybe.

------
narsil
> Australia's Deputy Prime Minister Warren Truss said the object had a number
> stamped on it that might speed its verification.

This should clear up fairly soon then.

